# [qt-*] Problèmes de slots [Résolu]

## bouyafa

Bonjour à tous,

Ce matin après un eix-sync et un emerge -DNuavt world j'ai le soucis suivant : http://pastebin.com/m7b92fc67

J'ai enlevé tout KDE-3.5 du coup

```
equery list kde-base/ | grep 3\.5 | xargs emerge --unmerge
```

J'ai aussi tout enlevé qt-*

```
equery list | grep qt | xargs emerge --unmerge
```

Rien ne change. Le soucis n'était donc pas là. Avez vous une idée ?Last edited by bouyafa on Fri Feb 13, 2009 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

iop, même soucis ici

je me demande pourquoi les ebuilds qt-* en version 4.5.0_rc1 sont pas maskés...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-736457-highlight-.html

----------

## bouyafa

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de solution ... C'est génant là, plus grand chose ne fonctionne :p

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

la solution :

```
emerge -Ca x11-libs/qt:4
```

et avoir x11-libs/qt:3 dans /var/lib/portage/world pour conserver qt dans sa version 3.

qt-4.4 a un meta ebuild ce qui n'est pas le cas de la version 4.5 apparemment...

----------

## titoucha

Il ne vous restes plus qu'a masquer les paquets ou a installer qt 4.5.0-rc1.

----------

## bouyafa

J'ai tout enlevé concernant qt en fait moi. Je ne comprends pas, il faut avoir simplement qt3 pour éviter ça donc ? Ou sinon installer la version qt-4.5 ? 

Parceque je ne l'ai pas moi cette version dans portage : 

 *Quote:*   

> * x11-libs/qt
> 
>      Available versions:  
> 
>         (3)     3.3.8-r4 3.3.8b-r1
> ...

 

Dans le cas ou je remask qt-* j'ai quand même pas mal de dependances à coté ...

----------

## titoucha

Il faut soit masqué tous les paquets de qt versions 4.5.0-rc1 ou alors installer cette même version.

Je te mets comme exemple mon fichier de masquage que j'utilisais pour la version beta.. 

```
=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.0_beta1

=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.5.0_beta1

```

----------

## RickyLoad

```

la solution :

Code:

emerge -Ca x11-libs/qt:4

et avoir x11-libs/qt:3 dans /var/lib/portage/world pour conserver qt dans sa version 3. 

```

Avec en plus virer le ==> x11-libs/qt du /var/lib/portage/world , sinon il rappelle tjrs le meta ebuild 

Merci NEOxAKIRA

----------

## bouyafa

Mais pourquoi les masker, emerge ne me demande pas de les installer. Et puis j'ai beau démasker la version 4.5* ça bouge pas beaucoup dans emerge. 

Je ne comprends pas du tout ce que vous voulez me dire, je suis désolé. 

Ici je n'ai plus rien de qt sur mon système. Je souhaite juste mettre à jour. J'ai essayé la solution proposée également concernant le fichier world, ça ne change rien ici.

----------

## titoucha

Première question que j'aurais du te poser tu es en x86 ou ~x86.

----------

## bouyafa

Et bien suite des évènements ... J'ai tout unmerge les qt-* mon kde-3.5 et surtout PyQt et PyQt4. J'ai recompilé qt dans sa version 4.4.2, ce qui m'a remis kdelibs-3.5 et PyQt/4. Tout est passé sans broncher.

C'est pas une Gentoo que j'ai mais une Voodoo.

Merci à vous pour votre aide !

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de voire qu'ils ont corrigé le bug de qt4.4 dans l'ebuild qt-core-4.5.0-rc1.

----------

## RickyLoad

Ils viennent de sortir aussi dans portage aujourd'hui :

==> x11-libs/qt-4.5.0_rc1

et déjà une 4.5.0_rc1-r1 de qt-script !!

On a peu être été trop rapide sur ce coup , le passage à qt-4.5.0_rc1va peu être se faire mieux maintenant 

Bonne mise à jour à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

erf c'est des boulets, ils pouvaient pas attendre la publication du meta ebuild pour mettre le reste dans portage...

----------

## titoucha

Disons qu'ils aurait pu masquer les ebuilds.

A part ça la 4.5.0 fonctionne bien il y juste de petites incompatibilités avec certains plasmoides.

----------

